# New pup



## BrewLu (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, I just brought home a 7 1/2 week cockapoo pup and she only weighs about a pound right now. Her mom is a 12lb cockapoo and her dad is a 5lb poodle. What can I expect as her weight and size when she is full grown? Thanks!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A pound holy cow that is small! I got Ozzy at 11 weeks and he was 3 pounds. He is now six months and 17 pounds. I find weight hard because you have to take the grandparents into account too. What is the breeder telling you to expect? My guess with the info you have is she would not get over 12 but then my breeder thought Ozzy would be 15 full grown so you never know! We would love to see pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrewLu (Apr 10, 2014)

She said maybe 5-10lbs but she's going to have to do a lot of growing cause she is sooo tiny it's like holding a chipmunk lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You would be surprised. This is my man in just three months. She is a doll!!! -flood us with pics we love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cutie she is the sweetest little thing ever!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow she is so little. What were her litter mates like?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We had another little one on here, little cutie Bess.. She's done really well too. There's a pic on page 2 of this thread.. Very cute.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12679&highlight=Bess&page=2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another little one.. Minnie 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8671


----------



## BrewLu (Apr 10, 2014)

Her brothers were small also but she is the smallest and curliest of the litter.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Teeny, tiny little moppet.


----------



## Red pup (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, our new pup Rosie must be a giant! She is already 4lbs at 9 weeks old....eek!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rosie is beautiful. Love a chunky puppy!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly was 7lb at 10 weeks - little chunk! 

I can't even imagine how tiny your little pup must be. She looks adorable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute little chipmunk! What's her name? X
Ps welcome x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Rosie is also beautiful. My first two were both five pounds at eight weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley was 4 lbs at 12 weeks and the runt of her litter . . . . and BAMMM . . she now weighs 20lbs!!! I would have never thought she would be that big!! Sami was also the runt and 5 lbs at 12 weeks and now weighs 27lbs. They are obviously hearty eaters and I am actually glad they are that size as we have seen massive big hawks circling over our back yard the past few days! EEEKKK!! Cyotoes and hawks!! You better believe I watch them close at all times. Congratulations on you new little girl, she is a teeny weenie beautiful little one!! WELCOME!!! More pictures please!!


----------



## BrewLu (Apr 10, 2014)

Her name is Gypsy. Anyone that had a one pound pup---how much did they end up weighing? And did you have any troubles with them being so small? I tried to private message a user, but my account won't let me
It makes me nervous that she is so tiny!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would imagine that she needs feeding little and often. If she is healthy, then don't be alarmed at her small size. She will soon grow.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She will grow!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

All the calculators and predictions based on parents said these guys would be 10-12lbs. They are over 20lbs now. They grow - a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

